# Helix DSP Problem



## lroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for any help or suggestions...

I not able to load a setup for my helix DSP. Using the 3.02a software, I am connecting in the car while the dsp is powered up. No matter what I do, the status light continues to flash red, indicating that no setup is loaded.

I tried shutting down the software and restarting. I get a dialog box to load a setup, but I don't think the DPS is taking it because the red light keeps flashing.

Any guidance is greatly appreciated.

Larry


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Couple of questions for you.
(1) Are you sure the lap top is connected to the processor? 
(2) Did you have a previous file loaded in the processor?
(3) Is the the first time you set up a helix?


----------



## lroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for responding. Answers below...

(1) Are you sure the lap top is connected to the processor? 

Pretty sure...the software indicated it was "connecting." It also indicated a version conflict of some kind, and did an update. I believe this was a firmware update, but not positive.

(2) Did you have a previous file loaded in the processor?

Yes, the light was green when the unit was first powered up. But the light went to red after I connected to the computer.

(3) Is the the first time you set up a helix?
Yes, I am new at this. Although I spent quite a bit of time configuring a setup before trying to implement it. The setup file is saved to the computer.

One thing I am uncertain about is whether the DSP must be powered up in the car in order to load a setup, or whether this can be done simply by connecting the the dsp to the computer.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I know with my DSP PRO the first program I ran won't update the dsp properly...

Try another version?
http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/Software/Setup_ATF_DSP_PC-TOOL_3-20a.exe


----------



## lroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks, I will try re-installing the software using that link, but I am almost positive that is the version is am already running.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

To answer your earlier question, the DSP must be powered up before connecting to the computer.

After it's powered on connect the usb to the computer, make sure windows detects the new device, then start the new software. Button in the middle should say "CONNECTING"


----------



## lroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks. That is the order that I used. It allows me to select a setup and loads it on the software side, but the dsp seems to ignore it. I will spend more time trying tomorrow morning and let you all know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Westco for the follow up. Stepped out for a couple hours and could not follow up.
Westco is on point with his response.


----------



## 2000rata (May 30, 2015)

Mine stays red flashing until you unhook the USB cord. Anytime it's connected its in a "state of change" and not technically loaded or complete. What I've noticed


----------



## lroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks 2000rata. I figured that out after a while, but I am still having trouble. It seems that if I click "Save and Store," and select the current setup, it saves the new setup to my computer but not to the DSP device. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## 2000rata (May 30, 2015)

I think you hit load not save. The wording is backwards to me. But the changes you make stick if you save it. Guessing you got it figured out by now.


----------



## lroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I was finally able to start saving new setups to the Helix DSP and I am making progress. As pointed out in this thread, the order of how you this is important. This sequence works for me:
1) plug in the USB cord into the DSP
2) start the car (Helix must be powered up before trying to connect)
3) plug USB into computer (verify that the computer sees the Helix)
4) start the software
5) if the software tells you it's "connecting," then you are in business. 

To save a new setup...I stick to this routine...
1) click Save and Store, and save it to the computer and one of the first two storage locations on the device.
2) shutdown the software
3) remove the USB cables (as 2000rata pointed out, if you leave the USB cable in the Helix, it will not save the new setup)
4) turn off the car

I believe I was saving, then then turning the vehicle off before removing the USB cable, so nothing was actually saving. 

I thought I would post this in case anybody ran into the same problem down the road.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's the proper way to do it. A bit confusing at first, but is easy once you grasp the steps.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

lroberts said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded. I was finally able to start saving new setups to the Helix DSP and I am making progress. As pointed out in this thread, the order of how you this is important. This sequence works for me:
> 1) plug in the USB cord into the DSP
> 2) start the car (Helix must be powered up before trying to connect)
> 3) plug USB into computer (verify that the computer sees the Helix)
> ...


I've tried this to no end or success. I have absolutely nothing, no preset so no sound. Was working perfectly fine 1.5 hours ago. 

I had the unit working, problem started when I tried to save preset #2. Not using a Director. I could not get software to load under preset #2. I gave up and loaded the new preset under #1. Then I loaded the original back in but it did not save. Flashing light on the processor and it will not reconnect not matter what I try. I've been it for over an hour, I'm exhausted and must be missing something simple I can't figure it out. Tried the exact directions quoted above step by step at least ten times.

What the heck am I missing?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

before you turn on your stereo plug usb into dsp turn your computer on and plug usb into computer do not start program yet..... now power up stereo and wait till fully on.... once on start up software ....... c what happens....


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I did that. I followed the directions to a T. 

I just noticed that the software connects, shows just the DSP Pro than disconnects after 5 seconds. I tried a second cable with the same issue. 

Wondering if it could be my laptop or if there is something wrong with the processor.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

did you do what I said or what was recommended they are to different ways..
the software does disconnect and reconnect after a couple seconds......


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

did you try bypassing the director


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

toneloc2 said:


> did you do what I said or what was recommended they are to different ways..
> the software does disconnect and reconnect after a couple seconds......


For me it is not reconnecting. Period. 



toneloc2 said:


> did you try bypassing the director



I appreciate your help but did you actually read what I posted? 

NOT using a Director. 

Your directions are exactly the same as what I quoted in my first post which is exactly the sequence I followed. I know I'm tired here but I have now tried the sequence you suggested and in my quoted post at least 15 times. 

I'm at a loss.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

my bad you did everything the right way...... the fact the load up shows just your dsp says that its connected cause it will only show what you have... this is weird....


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

I take it that the reset didn't work for you? if you did the reset, did you reinstall the software and start fresh.... just throwing things out there.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

toneloc2 said:


> I take it that the reset didn't work for you? if you did the reset, did you reinstall the software and start fresh.... just throwing things out there.


I didn't figure out how to do the hard reset until this morning, brain power was too low last night. 

Apparently last night I tried to load preset #2 when loading the software, there was no preset #2 saved so according to Josiah at HAT I basically bricked the processor. The hard reset got all of the software/firmware reloaded and I was able to reload my tune. 

Lesson learned, don't operate DSP software when tired. :blush:


I was also told leaving the USB cable connected at the processor is a non-issue.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

grate to hear.......


----------



## gudnite (Mar 6, 2016)

lroberts said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded. I was finally able to start saving new setups to the Helix DSP and I am making progress. As pointed out in this thread, the order of how you this is important. This sequence works for me:
> 1) plug in the USB cord into the DSP
> 2) start the car (Helix must be powered up before trying to connect)
> 3) plug USB into computer (verify that the computer sees the Helix)
> ...


----------



## gudnite (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for these super helpful instructions. Who knew that leaving in a usb cable plugged into the DSP would prevent saving. This solved me hours of continuous aggravation that even helix dealers were unaware. Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

delete ....


----------



## alexphui (Feb 10, 2021)

I am facing the same proble here.
I not able to load a setup for my MATCH PP 86DSP 8-channel Plug & Play amplifier with integrated 9-channel 64 Bit DSP. Using the latest software ATF DSP PC-Tool 4.73b, I am connecting in the car while the dsp is powered up. No matter what I do, the status light continues to flash red, indicating that no setup is loaded.

I tried shutting down the software and restarting. I get a dialog box to load a setup, but I don't think the DPS is taking it because the red light keeps flashing.

Any guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zeroblackbeard (Feb 13, 2021)

Are you sure the battery is not too low? I had this with my pp62. Pulled my baldness out til I tried starting the car...


----------

